# 3x3 Speedsolve: January 26, 2007



## pjk (Jan 26, 2007)

Scrambles:
1) D2 L F2 R2 B' F2 R L D2 F' L U2 F2 D B' R2 L2 U F' L' B U2 B D R2
2) D L F B2 U L2 B F2 R2 F2 B R U L2 U' B2 F' D F' B R' F' R2 L2 F
3) U2 D2 R L2 D U2 B' L' U2 F R2 D U2 L U F L' B2 R U2 R F' R L D2
4) F2 D F' D' B' D' R F2 R L' U2 D F2 D F' R2 L B' F' R2 U2 L' D2 B' F
5) U L2 F' U2 R B U' B2 F2 U R2 L' B U2 D B L U' B U D' F D' U' R


----------



## tsaoenator (Jan 27, 2007)

Andy Tsao
(13.22) (17.01) 16.64 14.13 14.08 = 14.95


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 27, 2007)

John-Michael Clay
65.36 (56.96) 67.37 58.90 (68.97) = 63.87.
:angry:


----------



## gn17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Name: Sean Wong
Average: 45.31
Times: (49.08), (42.17), 42.30, 48.09, 45.53


----------



## pjk (Jan 28, 2007)

Name: Patrick Kelly
(20.42) 22.65 21.92 (23.41) 21.22
Average: 21.93

Timed with StackMat. Not bad considering I wasn't warmed up. I will have to do an average when I am warmed up tonight, I am thinking sub-19


----------



## Erik (Jan 28, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Avg: 14.22
Times: (12.80), 15.27, 14.56, 12.84, (15.70)

Not bad B)


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 28, 2007)

Name: Kai Jiptner
Avg: *34.73*
Times: 32.99, 29.72, (28.88), (44.98), 41.49

Sub 35... pretty neat for me. But what if those last two solves ...


----------



## Kare (Jan 28, 2007)

Name: K?re Krig
Average: 20.61
Times: (17.54) 21.81 21.37 (21.83) 18.66


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 28, 2007)

Name: Gunnar Krig
Average: 14.36
14.34, 14.62, (16.46), (13.50), 14.10

Wow! My best average of 10 is 14.67, so this was a nice round. Unfortunatly I didn't get very good solve after these five.


----------



## longshot789 (Jan 28, 2007)

Name: Alex Sterling
Average: 35.97
Times: 35.45 36.22 (36.83) (26.91) 36.25

this is my first real timed set of five since before christmas. I've been figuring out my big cubes and my minx these past 2 months. I'm glad to have ok times though. I'm fairly pleased!


----------



## FrankMorris (Jan 30, 2007)

Frank Morris
Average: 16.30
Times: 15.92, (14.17), 16.53, 16.47, (17.88)


----------



## Hayzeus (Jan 30, 2007)

Name: Patrick 
Average: 1:37.02
Times: (1:14) 1:51.56, 1:19.94, (2:13.89), 1:39.55

*Started last week, im bad :unsure:


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 1, 2007)

Name: Arnaud van Galen
Average: 30.76
Times: (22.43), 30.17, (33.78), 32.16, 29.95

Just above average. Using Working Corner/Keyhole + 4 look last layer. The first solve had no skips but I was looking ahead perfectly and execution was almost perfect. All other solves had almost no looking ahead and execution was "trembling".


----------



## MikeD (Feb 3, 2007)

Name: Mike Davis
Average: 30.78
Times: (32.50), 32.15, (24.66), 29.66, 30.53


I've been working way too much on blind lately. Haha


----------



## MattS (Feb 3, 2007)

Name: Matt Stempien
Average: 34.10
Times: 34.41, (DNF), (32.56), 32.61, 35.29

For the DNF, messed up a U perm : x haha. Other than that, pretty good for me.


----------

